# للاستفادة......انواع وعيوب اللحام



## hos127 (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مراقب جودة فى احدى الشركات لصناعة هياكل السيارات ومحتاج لكتب عن انواع اللحام وعيوبه وبعد بحث لم اجد فاتمنى من المهتمين بالجودة والصناعة بالامتداد لنا بهذه الكتب للاستفادة 
وشكرا لكم :56:


----------



## محمد فوزى (6 يناير 2009)

اذهب إلى: تصفح, ابحث

لحام القوس الكهربياللحام هى عملية يتم فيها وصل مادتين (عادة معدنيين) ببعض بشكل يعطى صلادة دائمة. ويتم ذلك عن طريق رفع درجة الحرارة والضغط أو بدون ضغط حسب الحالة الميتالورجية المطلوبة للوصلة.

يمكن تعريف اللحام بأنه العملية التى تتم عادة بواسطة صهر المعدن عن طريق رفع درجة حرارة الوصلة ويمكن الحصول على الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الصهر بواسطة الغاز أو القوس الكهربي أو بواسطة مركبات كيميائية، كما يمكن الوصول لدرجة الحرارة اللازمة بواسطة استخدام الحث الكهربي كما أنه يمكن أن يتم اللحام على البارد. تعتبر عملية اللحام من أهم الطرق المستخدمة في وصل لمعادن.

محتويات [إخفاء]
1 تاريخ اللحام 
1.1 لحام الغاز 
1.2 لحام القوس الكهربي 
1.2.1 مصادر التيار الكهربي 
1.2.2 طرق اللحام بالقوس الكهربي 
1.2.2.1 اللحام اليدوي بالأقطاب المعدنية 
1.2.2.2 اللحام اليدوي بأقطاب من الكربون 
1.2.2.3 لحام القوس الكهربي (التنجستين وستارة الغاز) 
1.2.2.4 لحام القوس الكهربي المعدني وستارة الغاز 
1.3 لحام المقاومة الكهربية 
1.3.1 أنواع لحام المقاومة الكهربية 
1.3.1.1 اللحام النقطي (لحام البقعة) 
1.3.1.2 اللحام الدرزي (اللحام الخطي) 
1.4 لحام التطريق 
1.5 لحام الثرميت 
1.6 اللحام بالقصدير والمونة 
2 وصلات خارجية 



[عدل] تاريخ اللحام
تعتبر عمليات اللحام من العمليات القديمة جدا المستخدمة في وصل المعادن والتى تعود لآلاف السنين، و تعود أقدم الأثار على عمليات اللحام إلى العصر البرونزي و العصر الحديدي في الشرق الأوسط و أوروبا. وقد استخدم اللحام في بناء العمود الحديدي في مجمع قطب منار في مدينة دلهي الهندية والمشيد في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى و يبلغ وزنه 5.4 طن وارتفاعه 7 متر تقريبا.

شهدت العصور الوسطى تقدما في اللحام بأسلوب الطرق و هو عبارة عن تسخين المعدنين ثم طرقهما معا حتى يتم الحصول على لحام متين. فكانت كل عمليات اللحام هذه بدائية و لكن مع ظهور الثورة الصناعية ظهرت الحاجة لتطوير أساليب اللحام فحدث تطور كبير في أساليب و تكنولوجيا اللحام في نهايات القرن التاسع عشر و بدايات القرن العشرين.


[عدل] لحام الغاز
طالع أيضا : لحام الغاز.

لحام الغاز هو أحد أشهر أنواع اللحام، وفيه يتم صهر أطراف الأجزاء الملحوظة وكذلك المادة المرسبة المضافة أو المونة وذلك نتيجة تولد حرارة ناتجة من احتراق خليط غازي (وقود غازي مناسب) مع الهواء أو الأكسجين النقي. وتمم عملية اللحام بعد أن يتجمد المعدن المنصهر في عملية اللحام. ومن أهم الغازات المستخدمة في عملية اللحام هذه هى: الأسيتيلين أو الهيدروجين أو الغاز الطبيعي أو الكيروسين أو غاز الاستصباح أو غازات البنزين.


[عدل] لحام القوس الكهربي
طالع أيضا : لحام القوس الكهربي.

لحام القوس الكهربي هو أحد أهم أنواع اللحام على الإطلاق، و يتم عن طريق الحرارة الناتجة عن تقوس كهربي بين القطب و الجزء الملحوم. تصل درجة الحرارة في هذا النوع من اللحام إلى 4000 درجة مئوية و هى درجة حرارة كافية لصهر المعدن في نقطة اللحام أو صهر معدن إضافي من سلك و يلتحم عند تبريده مكوناً وصلة متينة.


[عدل] مصادر التيار الكهربي

مولد لعمليات اللحام يستطيع إنتاج تيار متردد وتيار مستمريمكن الحصول على التيار الكهربي اللازم لعملية اللحام بالطرق التالية:

مولدات التيار الكهربائية ذات التيار المستمر منها ما له خصائص فولتية ثابتة و البعض الأخر له خصائص فولتية متغيرة. 
عن طريق المركبات و التى تولد تيار مستمر. 
عن طريق محولات كهربية تعطي تيار متردد، و يستخدم اللحام بالتيار المتردد بكثرة عن اللحام بالتيار المستمر و ذلك نظرا لرخص المعدات اللازمة لعمليات اللحام بالتيار المتردد علاوة على صغر الطاقة اللازمة في عمليات اللحام. 

[عدل] طرق اللحام بالقوس الكهربي

[عدل] اللحام اليدوي بالأقطاب المعدنية
و هى أحد الطرق المستخدمة بكثرة في عمليات اللحام و تجري في أغلب الأحوال بالتيار المتردد. تستعمل أقطاب معدنية من الصلب (سلك اللحام) كمونه (أى مادة ملء) و الأسلاك المستخدمة يتراوح قطرها بين 1-12 مم ويصل طولها إلى 500 مم.


[عدل] اللحام اليدوي بأقطاب من الكربون
يجري هذا النوع من اللحام بواسطة استخدام أقطاب كربونية أو جرافيتية، و هذه الأقطاب تصنع بأقطار 8-30 مم ويبلغ طولها من 200-300 مم. وعادة تتم عملية اللحام في هذا النوع باستخدام التيار المستمر.


[عدل] لحام القوس الكهربي (التنجستين وستارة الغاز)
و يسمى بالإنجليزية: Gas Tungesten Arc Welding، يعتبر هذا النوع من اللحام من أوائل التطويرات التى حدثت للحام القوس الكهربي حيث يحاط بستارة أسطوانية من غاز خامل و كان يسمى سابقا لحام تيج (Teg Welding) و الغازات الخاملة المستخدمة هى غازات الأرجون، الهليوم أو خليط نوع أو أكثر منها و تستخدم ستارة الغاز هذه في عزل منطقة اللحام عن الهواء.


[عدل] لحام القوس الكهربي المعدني وستارة الغاز
و يسمى بالإنجليزية: Gas Metal Arc Welding، تعتبر هذه الطريقة مماثلة للطريقة السابقة باستثاء أن الإليكترود (السلك المستخدم) يستهلك أثناء عملية اللحام حيث يتم تغذيته أوتوماتيكيا إلى موقع اللحام. و تكون ستارة الغاز في هذه الحالة من غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون أو خليط من ثانى أكسيد الكربون وغاز الأرجون.


[عدل] لحام المقاومة الكهربية

أساليب اللحام بالمقاومة الكهربيةويسمى بالإنجليزية: (Resistance Welding)، هى إحدى طرق اللحام التي تستخدم فيها الحرارة والضغط وتتولد الحرارة نتيجة لمرور تيار كهربي له شدة عالية وفولت منخفض لفترة زمنية قصيرة محددة في الموضع المراد لحامه من الجزء. وتمم عملية اللحام في النقطة أو المكان الذي ارتفعت حراراته وذلك بالضغط بواسطة قطبية.

تعتبر هذه الطريقة في اللحام من اطرق السهلة في إتمامها وكذلك لها قدرة إنتاجية عالية لذا في تعتبر طريقة اقتصادية بالنسبة لسعر التكلفة لو قورنت بالطرق الأخرى بالرغم من ارتفاع سعر ماكينات اللحام بالمقاومة وتمتاز أيضا أن في هذه الطريقة إمكانية لحام المعادن الغير متشابهة.

تستخدم هذه الطريقة عادة في لحام الألواح الصغيرة السمك للمعادن المختلفة سواء كانت حديدية أو غير حديدية.


[عدل] أنواع لحام المقاومة الكهربية

[عدل] اللحام النقطي (لحام البقعة)
و يسمى بالإنجليزية(Spot Welding)، وهو أحد الطرق الشائعة في عمليات اللحام بالتلامس وينقسم لحام البقعة إلى مجموعتين:

لحام البقعة المفردة من جهة واحدة أو من الجهتين. 
لحام البقعة المتعددة، حيث يتم عمل بقعتان أو أكثر في نفس الوقت أثناء تدفق التيار. 

[عدل] اللحام الدرزي (اللحام الخطي)
و يسمى بالإنجليزية (Resistance Seam Welding)، يستعمل هذا النوع في لحام خزانات الزيت والبنزين والماء والمواسير وعدد من الأجزاء المصنوعة من الصلب والمعادن غير الحديدية ويتراوح سمك المعدن الذي يمكن لحامه بهذه الطريقة بين 25-30 مم.

وينقسم هذا النوع من اللحام إلى مجموعتين:

لحامات التدريز التركيبية. 
لحامات التدريز التقابلية. 

[عدل] لحام التطريق
طالع أيضا : لحام التطريق.

و يسمى بالإنجليزية: (Forge Welding)، في هذا النوع من اللحام تسخين المعدنين حتى درجة حرارة معينة ثم طرقهما معا حتى يتم الحصول على لحام متين. تعتبر عملية اللحام بالتطريق أقدم عمليات اللحام التى عرفها الإنسان على مدى تاريخه الصناعي و تعتبر عمليات اللحام الحديثة تطويرا لهذه العملية.

ينقسم لحام التطريق إلى ثلاث مجموعات:

لحام التراكبي (Lap Welding). 
لحام تداخلي (Cleft Welding). 
لحام تناكبي (Butt Welding). 

[عدل] لحام الثرميت
هى إحدى الطرق القديمة المستخدمة في عمليات اللحام. حيث يتم خلط الألومينيوم المسحوق سحقا دقيقا بأكاسيد الفلزات وكبريتيداتها وكلوريداتها ثم يشعل الخليط فتتولد حرارة عالية تصل إلى حوالي 2700 درجة مئوية وهى كافية جدا لصهر المعدن لإتمام اللحام علاوة على إتمام هذه العملية في وقت قصير جدا.

تعتبر هذه الطريقة من الطرق الإقتصادية لعملية اللحام إذا ما قورنت بالأنواع الأخرى للحام.


[عدل] اللحام بالقصدير والمونة
يستعمل هذا النوع من اللحام بواسطة سبائك على نطاق واسع في عمل توصيلات المواسير الكهربية ووصل المواسير المصنوعة من الرصاص والأنابيب النحاسية. وتتم عملية اللحام عن طريق إدخال سبيكة متغيرة بينهما. قد تكون من القصدير والرصاص أو سبيكة نحاسية تسمى المونة وفي هذا النوع من اللحام لا يعتبر المعدن الأصلي عند اللحام وذلك نظرا لأن درجة انصهار مادة سبيكة اللحام أقل من درجة انصهار المعدن الملحوم وتتوقف درجة متانة اللحام على مدى نظافة السطوح الملحومة لذا يجب أن تعالج قبل بداية اللحام.


----------



## طاقات معطله (30 يناير 2009)

عاشت ايدك ومعلوماتك قيمه جدا اتمنى ان ارى معلومات اكثر بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد الكعبي (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس لحامم بالعراق وحبيت اعرف شي عن تسخين اسلاك اللحام الواطئ الكاربون ارجو ارسال لي شي على ايميلي


----------



## احمد الكعبي (16 مارس 2009)

استذ محمد عاشت ايديك ونرجو منك معلومات اكثر


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووور مهندس محمد فوزى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (19 مارس 2009)

_
BASIC WELDING​_
COMMON WELDING PROCESSES
WELDING TERMINOLOGY
WELD SYMBOLS / JOINT CONFIGURATION
WELDER RELATED
WELDING SAFETY​_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_Listed below are some of the more common welding processes used :

SMAW -Shielded Metal Arc Welding (stick)
GMAW -Gas Metal Arc Welding (mig)
GTAW -Gas Tungsten Arc Welding (tig)
SAW -Submerged Arc Welding​_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_SMAW-​Shielded Metal Arc Welding uses the heat of an electric arc between a covered metal electrode and the work (pipe, plate, etc). Shielding comes from the decomposition of the electrode flux coating. Filler is supplied by the electrode core wire and covering (iron powder and alloys).
This process is usually done manually. The basic equipment is a power source, an electrode holder, a work clamp and the electrode. Electrodes operate variously on alternating current, direct current electrode positive (reverse polarity) or direct current electrode negative (straight polarity).​
_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_SMAW welding metallurgy​Weld is strengthened by adding alloying elements and by incorporating iron powder in the electrode covering(flux). Some ingredients in the covering may attract and hold moisture (a source of hydrogen) which causes cracking in certain welds. A group of electrodes specifically formulated to result in weld deposits having very low levels of hydrogen are referred to as​“Low Hydrogen” electrodes. These have identification numbers ending in 5,6 or 8. Once removed from containers they require electrically heated storage in a vented oven capable of holding the electrodes between 250 – 350 deg F. (Low hydrogen electrodes should be stored in their original containers until ready for use)​
_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_SMAW limiting factors
All of the welding manipulations are controlled by the welder, such as electrode inclination, arc length and travel speed. The welder must set the proper current and select polarity if direct current.
Discontinuities
Almost any discontinuity can be produced, but the most common is porosity, and slag inclusions.​_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_GMAW- Gas Metal Arc Welding, sometimes call Mig uses the heat of an electric arc between a continuous bare wire filler metal electrode and the work. Shielding is obtained entirely from an externally supplied inert gas (argon or helium) or reactive gases (C02 o 02) or a combination thereof. This process can be semi-automatic or automatic. GMAW process deposits the weld metal in the joint by one of the following modes: spray transfer, globular transfer and short circuiting transfer.​_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_GMAW MODES:​Spray Transfer​– Spray transfer occurs with high current and voltage combinations. Spray transfer mode best defines the arc and the pool for the welder. Due to high heat capacity this mode is best suited for flat and horizontal welding.
Globular Transfer – Occurs at low currents compared to spray transfer. Low current at the tip produces large irregular drops without much direction which results in increased amounts of spatter compared to spray mode.​
_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_GTAW​​– Gas Tungsten Arc Welding (TIG) uses an electric arc between a non consumable electrode (tungsten) and the work. Shielding is obtained from an inert gas or inert gas mixture. Filler metal is added as needed. Welds may be made with or without filler metal as required. 
The most significant feature in GTAW is that the electrode (tungsten) used is not intended to be consumed. Only the filler metal is consumed​
_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_Welding Chemistry
The tungsten electrode contributes neither deoxidation nor fluxing, so it is fortunate that the melting is essentially slow and that most of the gases can escape from the weld pool before it freezes. The filler rod contains the needed deoxidizers. The slow heating and lower temperatures combined with slower cooling rates in GTAW will result in improved weld metal and heat affected zone mechanical properties.​_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_Limiting Factors
The outstanding factor of GTAW is the exceptional cleanliness that can be obtained in the weld, producing crack free welds in alloys that are difficult to weld in other process. However the limiting factor is the high skill level necessary to produce high quality welds is acquired by long experience in manipulating the electrode and feeding the filler wire when used.​_BASIC WELDING​​Common Welding Processes​
_Discontinuities
All of the common types of discontinuities are possible with the exception of slag inclusions. Porosity is a common discontinuity due to the processes low tolerance for contamination. Tungsten inclusions may also result from accidental touching (dipping ) of tungsten into the molten weld pool.​_WELDING TERMINOLOGY
WELDING TERMINOLOGY
WELDING TERMINOLOGY
WELDING TERMINOLOGY​_Heat Affected Zone (HAZ)- The portion of the base metal that has not been melted, but whose mechanical properties or microstructure have been altered by the heat of welding and cutting
Preheat- the process of applying heat to a weldment before welding. This process reduces the thermal gradients within a weldment and slows down the cooling rates, resulting in a more ductile structure with lower residual stress. Preheat also aids in removing moisture and helps remove hydrogen.​_WELDING TERMINOLOGY​_Post Weld Heat (PWHT)- also known as stress relieving in carbon and low alloy steels. The metals temperature is raised to just below the lower transformation temperature and held for a prescribed time and allowed to cool at a controlled rate. This process is done to help eliminate the residual stress in metals and to reduce the hardness of the weld and adjacent HAZ after welding to back within acceptable limits, thereby reducing the possibility of cracking
Porosity- a discontinuity in a weld when gas is trapped in the solidifying metal which is caused by gas released in the welding process or gas released from chemical reactions occurring during the welding process.
Repair​– any rework on a completed weld that requires re-welding to correct a fault discovered by visual or non-destructive testing and is beyond the standard limits of acceptability

​
_WELDING TERMINOLOGY​_Root Bead- The first or stringer bead that initially joins two sections of pipe, plate or fitting
Welding Procedure Specification (WPS)- a written procedure (recipe) prepared to provide direction for making production welds to a code requirement. It is supported by a PQR (procedure qualification record) which is a record of actual variables used in the welding of the test coupon. 
Procedure Qualification Record (PQR)​–documentation of what occurred during welding the test coupon and the test results of the coupon​
_JOINT CONFIGURATION​_Butt Weld​1= Groove Face
2= Root Opening
3= Groove Angle
4= Root Face
5=Plate thickness
6=Bevel Angle​_JOINT CONFIGURATION​_Root Opening​– A separation at the joint root between the two work pieces
Root Face – The portion of the groove face adjacent to the joint root
Groove Face – The surface of a joint member included in the groove
Groove Angle – The total included angle of the groove between the two work places
Bevel Angle – The angle formed between the prepared edge of a member and a plane perpendicular to the surface of the member
Groove weld size – The joint penetration of a groove weld
Plate thickness – The thickness of the base metals to be welded​
_JOINT CONFIGURATION​_Parts of a butt weld​_JOINT CONFIGURATION​_Parts of a butt weld​_WELDING SYMBOL
WELDING SYMBOL
WELDING SYMBOL​_Staggered intermittent fillet weld​_WELDING SYMBOL​_​_WELDER RELATED​_A Welder Performance Qualification test is given to determine the ability of the welder or welding operator to make sound welds.
When a welder has not welded with a process for a period of 6 months or more his qualification shall expire, unless within the six month period prior to his expiration date, the welder has welded using a manual or semiautomatic welding process for that process for which he was qualified. (Recommend to use a welder continuity sheet)
Or when there is specific reason to question his ability to make sound welds.​_WELDER RELATED​_Welder test positions for pipe
1G- Pipe is horizontal and rotated , welding flat on or near top of pipe
2G- Pipe or tube is vertical and not rotated during welding, welding is horizontal
5G- Pipe or tube is horizontal fixed, and not rotatated, weld is vertical, flat and overhead
6G- Pipe is inclined fixed at a 45 deg angle and not rotated during welding​​_WELDER RELATED​_Welder test positions for plate
1G- Plate is horizontal weld position is flat
2G- Plate is vertical axis of weld is horizontal weld position is horizontal
3G- Plate is vertical and axis of weld is vertical weld position is vertical
4G- Plate is horizontal​​weld position is overhead​
_WELDER RELATED​_Common Discontinuities​IP- or inadequate penetration without hi-low is defined as the incomplete filling of the weld root. Inadequate penetration due to hi-low is the condition that exists when one edge of the root is exposed or un-bonded because the adjacent pipe or fitting are misaligned. 
Hi-Low- is the mismatch of either the root or the OD surface of the pipe, plate or fittings
Slag Inclusion- is a non metallic solid entrapped in the weld metal or between the weld metal and parent metal
Burn Thru- is defined as a portion of the root bead where excessive penetration has caused the weld puddle to be blown into the pipe​_WELDER RELATED​_Common Discontinuities cont.​Concave Root​– a root bead that is properly fused to and completely penetrates the sides of the pipe or plate wall thickness along both sides but whose center is somewhat below the the inside surface of the ID wall
Porosity- can be cluster, wormhole etc. Porosity is entrapped gas pockets inside the weld
Undercut- A discontinuity at the edge or toe of the welds where a groove is created by welding too hot or traveling too fast during welding.

​
_WELDER RELATED​_Tungsten inclusion- is cause when the welder accidentally dips his tungsten electrode into the weld puddle, and the tip of the tungsten electrode breaks off and is left un-fused in the weld metal. 
Incomplete fusion- due to cold lap is defined as an imperfection between two adjacent weld beads or between the weld metal and base metal that is not open to the surface (condition where the two passes or base metal and weld metal are not fused together)​_WELDING SAFETY​_SAFETY IS AN IMPORTANT CONSIDERATION IN ALL WELDING, CUTTING AND RELATED WORK​THE MOST IMPORTANT COMPONENT OF AN EFFECTIVE WELDING SAFETY PROGRAM IS LEADERSHIP SUPPORT AND DIRECTION. MANAGEMENT MUST CLEARLY STATE OBJECTIVES AND SHOW IT​​’S COMMITMENT TO WELDING SAFETY
Management must be certain that only approved welding, cutting, equipment are used. Such equipment includes torches, regulators, welding machines, electrode holders, and personal protective devices.
Proper use and maintenance of the equipment must be taught
Personnel in areas next to welding and cutting must also be protected from radiant energy and hot spatter
​
​_WELDING SAFETY​_Where arc welding or cutting is regularly performed next to painted walls, the walls should be painted with a finish having a low reflectivity of ultraviolet rays
Open flame, electric arcs are a ready source of ignition. The best protection against fire is to do welding and cutting in specially designated areas or enclosures made of non combustible materials
Welding helmets containing the appropriate filter plates must be used by welders and nearby personnel when viewing an arc.
Sturdy shoes, boots and heavy clothing should be worn to protect the body from flying sparks, spatter and radiation burns. (cuff less pants and covered pockets are recommend 
Durable leather gloves or other suitable material should be worn
Sparks or hot spatter in the ears can be serious, properly fitted , flame resistant earplugs should be worn whenever such risk is present
Ear plugs should be worn when performing air arc gouging​_WELDING SAFETY​_Personnel should be protected from fumes and gases performed during welding, cutting etc. Protection from this exposure is usually accomplished by adequate ventilation
Where exposure would exceed permissible limits, with available ventilation, suitable respiratory protection must be worn
Last, do not forget x-ray (gamma ray) radiation safety. Obey all x-ray barrier signs. Do not go into these areas when radiography is taking place (normally magenta and yellow tape)​REMEMBER, WELDING SAFETY IS A VERY IMPORTANT PART OF WELDING​_WELDING WRAP UP​_This presentation was only a brief overview of welding, and was intended to only give a general understanding and familiarization of some of the more common processes, safety concerns and terms.
If you have any questions I will try to answer them now, if I cannot I will research and look up. I can be reached at ext. 4083 ​​Thank you for your attendance 


المهندس محمد الياسري ​


----------



## المنفهق (26 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ابسئل اذا بغيت اللحم قطعة نحاس مع قطعة حديد استخدم لحام الغاز او القوس الكهربي


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم شباب 
في واحد عندو معلومات حول 
pipe camp &elbow clamp &tee clamp 
اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## brain storming (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اسئل عن مجال اللحام 
وكيفية العمل فلى هذا المجال
وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud7pz (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا باشا بس انا عاوز تعريف عن لخام الارجوان بصورة او شرح مصور وشكرا


----------



## abbas qassim (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الذي يسال عن لحام الحديد مع النحاس
الجواب 
يمكن لحام الحديد مع النحاس بالطريقتين 
الاولى لحام الغاز الاوكسي استيلين ويستخدم فلر من النحاس
الثانية لحام القوس ويستخدم قطب لحام من النحاس 
الثالثة وتسمى لحام brazing
واني الممنون


----------



## zidaan (24 يوليو 2009)

*بعض كتب اللحام*

*


Advanced welding processes*
*http://ifile.it/t5au1f

* Health and Safety in Welding and Allied Processes
by: N.C. Balchin, Jane Blunten 
11.9 mb
http://ifile.it/ik20e38/1855735385.rar 


*Gene Mathers " Welding of Aluminium and Its Alloys" *
CRC | 2002-10-16 | ISBN: 0849315514 | 236 pages | PDF | 3,1 MB 

http://ifile.it/7bad6nc/1855735679.zip 
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/20670772..._crc_2002_.rar 


*New developments in advanced welding* 
CRC; 1 edition | October 11, 2005 | ISBN: 0849334691 | 298 pages | PDF | 6 Mb

http://www.mediafire.com/file/oujymm...1855739704.rar 



*prcesses and mechanisms of welding residual stress and distorsion*
Publisher: Woodhead Publishing Ltd | Pages: 364 | 2005-10-30 | ISBN 185573771X | PDF | 13 MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/132368600/185573771x.zip 



*Jiluan Pan, *Arc welding control
Publisher: Woodhead Publishing | 2003-01 | ISBN 185573687X | PDF | 603 pages | 6.5 MB

http://ifile.it/n6xhb2y/181451___185573687x.zip 


​


----------



## البورتسوداني (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمدمحمودعثمان (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*انواع اللحام*

شكرا


----------



## محمدمحمودعثمان (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*عيوب اللحام*

شكرا


----------



## محمدمحمودعثمان (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*انواع وعيوب اللحام*

شكرا جزيل


----------



## ali ahmad ali (31 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you brother 
its good work
moor than


----------



## ali ahmad ali (31 أكتوبر 2009)

please sir
i hope that
you help me to get free books about convintional and advance welding proceces


----------



## ali ahmad ali (31 أكتوبر 2009)

any


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس محمد كفى ووفى بالشرح ...........جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حمادة محمود (5 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/113858220/ee693d4e/CSWIP_Welding_Inspection_notes_and_questions.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/113856699/939783ce/aynes_storer-theaynesweldingmanual_aynes199__4ah.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/113860319/3f4eee21/Welding.html

دى كتب ممتاذة عن اللحام اكيد هتلاقى فيها ماتريد.
ارجو منك الدعاء بالهداية والتوفيق.


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااا


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## rakan mufti (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (22 يناير 2010)

حمادة محمود قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/113858220/ee693d4e/cswip_welding_inspection_notes_and_questions.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/113856699/939783ce/aynes_storer-theaynesweldingmanual_aynes199__4ah.html
> 
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيرا ياباشمهندس حمادة

وفقك الله ..

هل نطمع فى إعادة رفع رابط الكتاب الثانى

لأن الرابط لا يعمل

وشكرا


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (22 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله على تلك المعلومات القيمة 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

*الســـــــلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك
:58::58::58:​*


----------



## محمد العسل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamam mamoud hamam (7 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## hamam mamoud hamam (7 أغسطس 2010)

hi


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

احتاج معلومات عن لحام الاركون بالتفصيل


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو الرد


----------



## أبوالفهد (15 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر لأدارةالموقع على حفاوةالترحيب أمابعد أرجو الشرح من الأخوة المشتكين افادتي عن لحام الكروم أو الستيل أفضل طرق وكيفية استخدامه


----------



## أبوالفهد (15 أغسطس 2010)

أبوالفهد قال:


> الشكر لأدارةالموقع على حفاوةالترحيب أمابعد أرجو الشرح من الأخوة المشتكين افادتي عن لحام الكروم أو الستيل أفضل طرق وكيفية استخدامه


أرجوالردعلى المشاركة


----------



## محمد ام درمان (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## هونر طيفور (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا استاذ محمد فوزي بس ياريت تكون بشكل مفصل عن لحام الغازي المستخدم بكثرة في لحام انابيب اجهزة التبريد 

[email protected]


----------



## ilyas045 (15 فبراير 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_قراة موضوعكم وحسب علمي القليل بهذا الميدان ساضيف بعد الامور _
_ 1 انواع الحام يوجد انواع من الحام منها الغازية ومنها الكهربائية ومنها الغاوية والكهربائيا بع _
_ويوجد لحام الحديد بجميع انواعه ويوجد لحام النحاس ولحام البلاستيك . موضوعنا هو لحام الحديد _
_يوجد نوع من الحام الكهربائي بوضع جهة السالب على القطعة التي ستلحة وتبقى جهة الموجب في يدك وتسمى الالة التي في يدك بالبانس وتجد فيها ادات تسمى بقيط ويكون معدل قوة لحام حسب سمك الحديد وهذا اشهر الحام على الاطلاق _
_ولحام الغاز يوجد غاز يسمى استلين + الاكسجين كل واحد يكون في مكانه اي في قنينة ويتراوح حجم قنينة غاز استلين من 2/5 وضغطها من 15 بار . وقنينة الاكسجين حجمها من 2/7 وضغطها 150 بار وهذا الجهاز له 3 ادوار تلحم اي شئ سمكه صغير بستخدام سلك نحاسي ويوجد حساب رياضي لتختار السلك وتختار راس الي تود ان تلحم به _
_والدور الثاني هو تسخين الحديد ودور التالث هو تقطيع الحديد ._
_ويوجد لحام الغاز والكهرباء هذا النوع يوجد يسمى la tig ويسمى غازه la rgo ويوجد بداخله سلك لتلحيم علم ان هذا التلحيم لا يحتاج الى تنظيم فهو يخرج منظف جميل جدا _
_ويوجد كذالك نوع الذي يستخدم في تلحيم السيرات ويسمى التلحيم النقطة يكون لديه راسان راس سالب وراس موجب _
_وعند التقائهم يولدون حرارة علية بذالك يدوب مكان التقائهم مشكلين تلحيما _
_ويوجد كذالك جهاز تلحيم يسمى بالفرنسة migوهو يستخدم لتلحيم نوع من الحديد ويسمى لنكس وهذا ععس tig لان tig يكون في داخل جهازه قنينة من السلك اما mig فيكون بيدك سلك وباليد الاخرى اداة مثل المسدس _
_وكل هذا لديه معادلات حسب الوضعية التلحيم وحسب سمك القطعة وحسبة نوعه الى اخره من الحسابات _

_وانا رهن جميع اسئلتكم ان كنت اعلمها _


----------



## ilyas045 (15 فبراير 2011)

علي الهيتاوي قال:


> احتاج معلومات عن لحام الاركون بالتفصيل


السلام عليكم 
اخي الغالي اذا كنت تقصد الاركون الذي به قنينة غاز تسمة la rgo فهذا يا اخي متكون من ثلات عناصر اولها جهاز كهربائي يوجد فيه سالب وموجب وساقول لك اين موضعهما بالضبط ان شاء الله 
قنا العناصر وهي 1 جهاز كهربائي وقنينة من غاز لركون واسلاك نحاسية 
وبعد جمع هذه العناصر وتكون في ماخرة الجهاز الكهربائي ونمسك بدينا اداة مثل المسدس يكون في راسها قطعة نحاسية توجد فيها السالب وفي السلك المار من المسدس يوجد فيها الموجب وكذالك يمر من المسدس غاز لركون وجود في المسدس قاطع يفطل التيار الموجب . عندما نريد ان نلحم قطعتا لبد ان نحسب سمك القطعة ونحسب كمية الغاز ونحسب قوة التيار بعد حساب كل هذا ناخد المسدس ونضعه في القطعة عندما يلمسها نضغط على قاط المسدس والتالي تشعل شرارة وبتالي نبدا نلحم وتكون زاوية المسدس نحو القطعة 45 درجة . 
وتعد الانتهاز يطون هذا التلحيم جميل جدا بدون ان ننظفه لانه ليس كباقي الاجهزة 
وارجو منك ان تبحث كثيرا فهذه معلمات قليلا 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## اياد الفارس (23 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك على هذا الايضاح


----------



## adel_alhabeeb (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوه الاعزاء الصراحة الاخوه الذين قد اتحفونا بالمعلومات لهم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سميرة 11 (21 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء بيان طرق تصميم وصلات اللحام لانابيب البولي اتيلين المضلعة نوع b بدون جرس وذيل
مع الشكر


----------



## مهندسه ايمان على (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ما هى افضل ماركات ماكينات اللحامtig


----------



## اسراء حسين (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة الى معلومات عن موضوع و الافضل لو بحوث في مجال ال resistance spot welding of steel


----------



## zakaria bayome (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد معلومات عن كيفية تجميع اجزاء البجسم الخارجي لخزانات التسخين الكهربائيه مثلا


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا ياهندســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*ه


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## كمال رفاعى الجديد (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومه جميله ومفيده وبعد ارجو التكرم بافادتى باى معلومه عن ماكينه لحام اورليكون سيتوترانس 501 طريقه التشغيل (المانيوال) instraction manual of the oerlikon citotrans 501 
مع جزيل الشكر لسيادتكم


----------



## هشام انور الاستاذ (9 يناير 2012)

افادكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## virtualknight (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيل اخوتي الكرام على جهدكم بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## بشير السعدي (21 يناير 2012)

الحام بقوس التنجستن ​ 
l

TIG ​ 

(GTAW) 
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=5&u=11571564​
*المبدأ* ​ 
l*تصهر المعادن وتلحم مع بعضها فى اسلوب للحام بقوس التنجستون المحجوب بالغاز **( **GTAW** )** بواسطة الحرارة الناتجة عن القوس الكهربائى المتولد بين قطعة العمل وقطب لحام غير مستهلك ( لا ينصهر ) من معدن التنجستون . **واعتمادا على تصميم الوصلة** ، يمكن اجراء اللحام مع أو من دون استخدام سلك لحام لملىء الوصلة ( معدن التعبئة) . ويتم حجب المعدن المصهور وقطب التنجستون ومنطقة اللحام عن الجو المحيط ( الهواء المحيط ) بواسطة تيار من غاز خامل ينساب من مشعل اللحام *​l*يستخدم اللحام بقوس التنجستون للحام فى كافة أوضاع اللحام ، ويمكن أن يتم بشكل يدوى ونصف أوتوماتيكى وأتوماتيكى. وتعتمد الطريقة المستخدمة على التجهيزات المتوافرة وطبيعة الاستخدام .* 
*يتبع ان شاء الله*​ 








​
l*يستخدم **في** اللحام بقوس التنجستون كل من التيار المتردد والتيار المستمر . ويستخدم التيار المتردد فى لحام الالمونيوم ولحام المغنسيوم . وتراعى القطبية عند استخدام التيار المستمر* 
l*فالقطبية المباشرة **DCEN* *(تيار مستمر وقطب اللحام سالب) حيث يكون مشعل اللحام موصولا الى القطب السالب وقطعة العمل موصولة الى القطب الموجب ، تستخدم للحام الفولاذ والفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ والنيكل وغيرها من المعادن .*
l*يشبه اشعال القوس بالفولطية العالية اشعال القوس بالتردد العالى ، فعند تقريب قطب اللحام من قطعة العمل (معدن الاساس) ، وتكون الفولطية العالية يقفز التيار في الفجوة بين قطعة العمل وقطب اللحام وتسبب اشعال القوس ، وبعد أن يستقر قوس اللحام تتوقف الفولطية العالية ذاتيا. *
l*بغض النظر عن طريقة اشعال القوس يجب تشغيل غاز الحجب وماء التبريد قبل اشعال القوس .*

*غازات الحجب* 
l*يستخدم غاز الارجون وغاز الهيليوم أو مزيج من كلا الغازين لحجب قوس اللحام فى عمليات للحام بقوس التنجستين المحجوب بالغاز ويعتمد الاستخدام على نوع التيار وعلى نوع المعدن الملحوم . *
l* يستخدم فى بعض الاحيان مزيج من غاز الارجون وغاز الهيدروجين فى لحام الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ ، الا أن هذا المزيج لا يمكن استخدامه فى لحام المعادن التى يمكن أن تمتص (تذيب) الهيدروجين على درجات الحرارةالعالية. *

*الارغون أكثر استخداما فى عمليات اللحام بقوس التنجستون المحجوب بالغاز ، والارغون أثقل من الهواء وأثقل 10 مرات من غاز الهيليوم ويوفر تغطية أفضل لمنطقة اللحام من غاز الهيليوم عند كميات التدفق المنخفضة لان هذا الغاز أقل ميلا للانتشار كما انه لا يطرد بواسطة الهواء من منطقة اللحام . الارغون أرخص من الهيليوم ويمكن تزويده فى اسطوانات على شكل غاز أو على شكل سائل . يوفر الارغون قوسا هادئا وناعما ويمكن استخدامه مع تيار بفولطية منخفضة وبذلك فانه يناسب عمليات لحام المعادن الرقيقة . لغاز الارغون ميزات خاصة عند استخدامه مع التيار المتناوب وهذا مهم من الناحية العملية عند لحام الالمونيوم ن ولذلك فان غاز الارغون غالبا ما يستخدم فى لحام الالمونيوم .*

· *اللحام بشعاع الليزر*
أن أحد الأنواع الرئيسية للحام هو الصهر . ولحام الصهر يستخدم فيه طاقة حرارية كافية لتسخين أو صهر طرفي الجزء المطلوب لحامه ويمكن أن تكون الطاقة الحرارية المطلوبة من عدة مصادر فهي إما كيمائية أو كهربائية أو ضوئية مثل اللحام الليزر.



شعاع الليزر Laser
هي اختصار للكلمات التالية :
stimulated Emission of radiation Light amplification by
والليزر شعاع ضوئي يصدر بنبضات تدوم 2/1000 ثانية وبتردد 1/10 نبضات في الثانية الواحدة . ويستخدم في لحام وقطع معظم المعادن وذلك بتركيز شعاع منه لا يزيد عن قطر شعرة الرأس ومن أهم مميزات الليزر أنها تخترق المواد الشفافة واللدائن الشفافة و الراتنجات العازلة دون أن تتلفها بينما تسخن أو تصهر المعادن سواء كانت مطلية بالمواد الشفافة أو بدونها . ونظرا لتركيز الليزر في مساحة صغيرة جدا فان سطح المناطق الملاصقة للحام لا تتعرض للتلف وتكون متناهية الضيق ولا تتأثر الأجزاء المعالجة حراريا بالليزر ولا تفقد شيئا من خواصها المكتسبة بالمعالجة الحرارية حتى أنه يمكن مسك الأجزاء الملحومة باليد مباشرة بعد اللحام نظرا لتركيز الأشعة أو انخفاض مقدار الطاقة المستخدمة. 
وباستخدم الليزر يمكن لحام المعادن غير المتشابه والصعب لحامها بالطرق الأخرى مثل النحاس والنيكل والألمنيوم والصلب المقاوم لصدأ والتيتانيوم والكلومبيوم.
إن نظرية توليد الليزر تستند الى انه نمكن استثارة ذرات المادة باستخدام طاقة ضوئية أو كهربائية تعتمد على قابلية ذراتها لإطلاق أشعة ضوئية عندما تتعرض لأشعة ضوئية أو كهربائية طول موجتها قصير.
ففي أجهزة توليد أشعة الليزر تستخدم قضيب قطره 10 ملم وطوله 100 ملم مصنوع من بلورة الياقوت (A12 O3 ) ويضاف نسبة ضئيلة من أكسيد الكروم(Cr2 O2) حوالي 5/100 الذي يكسب الياقوت لون احمر خفيف بسبب امتصاصه للضوء الأخضر من الضوء الأبيض العادي .
تمتص ذرات الكروم الضوء فتستثار بعض إلكترونات الكروم ويرتفع طاقة الإلكترون الى مستوى أعلى طاقة لكن هذه الإلكترونات ما تلبث أن تعود الى مستوى طاقتها الأولى مطلقة جزا مما امتصته وتشعها في صورة أشعة ضوئية حمراء شكل وهذه الأشعة تقوم بدورها باستثارة ذرات أخرى ثم تعود هذه الأخيرة الى مستواها الطبيعي للطاقة وتطلق جزا مما امتصته وتكون هذه الأشعة السالفة المنطلقة من الذرات الأولى وتتوافق معها على نسق واحد واستقطاب في مستوى واحد وبطول موجة تتراوح من ذرات بين 00,4 – 00,7 ميكرون. وهكذا تتكرر الأستثارات وإطلاق الأشعة من ذرات الكروم وتعرف هذه العملية بتكبير الأشعة.
وينتهي ساق الياقوت في طرفة بمرآة عاكسة وبينما يكون طرفه الأخر ينتهي بمرآة نصف عاكسة ونصف منفذه . ومهمة هاتين المرآتين المتوازيتين تبادل انعكاس ما يسقط عليهما من أشعة وتستمر عملية تكبير الأشعة بتكرار اصطدامها بذرات الكروم وإثارتها حتى تصل الى الحد الحرج المتشبع والتي عندها يمكن للأشعة النفاذ من الطرف ذي المرآة نصف العاكس ونصف المنفذ.
في الوقت الحاضر تم توليد الليزر باستخدام الغاز بنفس المبدأ في توليده بالمواد الجامدة . ففي ليزر الغاز يتكون من انبوبه طويلة من الزجاج المقاوم للحرارة (Pyrex) بنافذتين في الطرفين ومرآتين مصممتين لعكس وارتداد الأشعة.
وباستخدام غاز النيون مع شوائب من غاز الهليوم وباستخدام أشعة كهرومغناطيسية ذات تردد عالي الارتفاع وتتصل بالالكتلرودات حول الأنبوب الزجاجي ومن ثم يتم توليد الليزر . كما يستخدم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مع شوائب من النيتروجين أو الهليوم في أنبوب طوله عدة امتار فتصدر ليزر بطول موجة يبلغ 10.6 ميكرون وتكون هذه الأشعة إما مستمرة أو بصورة نابضة والتي تكفي لصهر ولحام معظم المعادن مثل النيوبيم والتيتانيوم والتنجستن ويمكن ثقب اشد المواد صلادة مثل الألماس وتوجد حاليا وحدات لتوليد الليزر بقدرة 20 كيلووات تستخدم للحام وقطع المعادن السميكة بمساعدة الأكسجين .
ويمكن استخدم وحدة ليزر بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون قدرتها 2 كيلووات للحام معادن سمكها 3ملم وتبلغ سرعة اللحام بالليزر 12 ملم /ث. ونظرا لارتفاع تكلفة لحام الليزر فان استخدامها يقتصر حاليا على استخدامات الفضاء والصناعات التي تتطلب دقة وتحكم عاليين مثل الصناعات الإلكترونية وريش التربيات


----------



## بشير السعدي (21 يناير 2012)

وكما تجدر الاشارة الى ان اللحام هو احد اشكال التفريغ الكهربائي


----------



## الشماخ (23 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يامحمد فوزي


----------



## Abu Laith (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hisham Shama (23 أكتوبر 2014)

above information exist exactly on weikepidea site


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (14 يونيو 2015)

ماشاء الله ....
بارك الله فيك ....


----------

